# 06 Southwind Radio



## EZE6008 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone know where the fuses for the in-dash radio on a 06 Southwind 32V are located?


----------



## Triple E (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

Hang on, Holllis has a Southwind and might be able to answer your question.  He will be on shortly.


----------



## EZE6008 (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

Thanks, Triple E, I like your quotes.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

hello ED, as Steve said I have a 03 Southwind. the fuse for the radio is under the dash on the left hand side just to the left of your brake pedal. You should has a diagram identifying  each fuse. I recall mine is a 15 amp. red in color. I hope this will help you out.  Happy camping :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio





> EZE6008 - 10/12/2010 8:20 PM Thanks, Triple E, I like your quotes.





I knew Hollis would help you out. Question; How did you know I smoked cheap cigars? :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

now Steve that part I can not answer :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: WAIT ,maybe you blew smoke in his face as you was typing and he could tell by the smell :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## EZE6008 (Oct 13, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

Thanks, I'll take a look at the fuses and see if I can identify the culprit.  I don't have the fuse designations but I'll go fuse by fuse.......


----------



## EZE6008 (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

After taxes the only cigars we can afford are the cheap ones.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

well that is a good sign that it is time to stop :laugh: . But we know that is your choice :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

I'm trying Hollis, really.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Re: 06 Southwind Radio

well I hope you suceeds


----------

